# Software > Linux >  Χαμηλές ταχύτητες μεταφοράς αρχείων με 1000 κάρτα

## Montechristos

Έχω ένα Kubuntu edgy και ένα Ubuntu edgy.
Και στα 2 έχω 1000 άρες κάρτες δικτύου.
Και στα 2 αναγνωρίζονται σαν 1000 άρες από το λειτουργικό.
Όταν πάω να μεταφέρω ένα αρχείο από το ένα στο άλλο οι ταχύτητες είναι ταχύτητες από 100.
Το μέγιστο που έχω πιάσει είναι 13 MB/sec.
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, είχα διαβάσει κάποτε οτι για να αυξήσεις την ταχύτητα απενεργοποιείς το ipv6, πράγμα που έκανα χωρίς καμία επιτυχία.
Έχει κανείς να προτείνει κάτι πιο αποτελεσματικό;

----------


## pkent79

Υπάρχει switch ανάμεσα τους ή είναι με καλώδιο cross connect;

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

πρώτα απόλα είναι βασικό αυτό που αναφέρει ο φίλος pkent79. αν χρησιμοποιείς cross και πιάνεις αυτή την ταχύτητα θα πρέπει τότε να αλλάξεις το καλώδιο σου και να βάλεις FTP cat 6 η 7 με cat 5 μην περιμένεις και πολλά. το πολύ να πιάσεις γύρος στα 25mb/s,
τι hdd εχεις? ΑΤΑ η SATA?

αν εχεις ΑΤΑ καινούργιο τότε μην περιμένεις πάνω από 35mb/s και αν έινια παλιός μην περιμένεις πάνω από 20mb/s. αν είναι SATA τότε πρέπει να πιάνεις γύρος στα 50mb/s με 55mb/s

----------


## Montechristos

Μεταξύ των 2 παρεμβάλλεται ένα 1000 άρι switch.
Οι δίσκοι είναι όλοι τους sata αγορασμένοι πριν κάνα 2 μήνες.
Αλλά και παλιοί να ήταν ή ata πάλι δεν πιάνω τα αναμενόμενα.
Είμαι πολύ πιο κάτω.
Καλώδιο χρησιμοποιώ cat5 e.
Παρόλα αυτά δεν θα έπρεπε να πιάνω τουλάχιστον καμιά 20 άρα μέσα στο νερό; Με αυτό το καλώδιο;
Θέλω να σημειώσω ότι συνήθως πιάνω γύρω στα 7-10 MB/sec.
Άκυρο έτσι;

----------


## manoskol

κοιταξε μήπως εχεις κάποιο dublex missmatch
κάρφωσε τις κάρτες 1000 full dublex και απο τις δυο μεριες και ξαναδοκιμασε
 ::

----------


## Neuro

Δοκίμασες να κάνεις κανένα netperf μεταξύ των μηχανημάτων;

----------


## Montechristos

> κοιταξε μήπως εχεις κάποιο dublex missmatch
> κάρφωσε τις κάρτες 1000 full dublex και απο τις δυο μεριες και ξαναδοκιμασε


full dublex παίζουν και από τις 2 μεριές.




> Δοκίμασες να κάνεις κανένα netperf μεταξύ των μηχανημάτων;


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν δοκίμασα αλλά ούτε ξέρω και τί είναι αυτό.
Μια μικρή βοήθεια;

----------


## Montechristos

```
$sudo ethtool eth1

Settings for eth1:
        Supported ports: [ TP ]
        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full
                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full
                                1000baseT/Full
        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes
        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full
                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full
                                1000baseT/Full
        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes
        Speed: 1000Mb/s
        Duplex: Full
        Port: Twisted Pair
        PHYAD: 0
        Transceiver: internal
        Auto-negotiation: on
        Supports Wake-on: pumbg
        Wake-on: g
        Current message level: 0x00000033 (51)
        Link detected: yes
```



```
$ sudo ethtool eth0

Settings for eth0:
        Supported ports: [ TP ]
        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 
                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 
                                1000baseT/Full 
        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes
        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 
                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 
                                1000baseT/Full 
        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes
        Speed: 1000Mb/s
        Duplex: Full
        Port: Twisted Pair
        PHYAD: 0
        Transceiver: internal
        Auto-negotiation: on
        Supports Wake-on: pumbg
        Wake-on: g
        Current message level: 0x00000033 (51)
        Link detected: yes
```

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

τα αρχεία που πας να μεταφέρεις είναι 1 μεγάλο η πολλά μικρά?

αλλα πάλι σου λέω για το καλώδιο. τι μάρκα switch. ελπίσω όχι level 1

----------


## Neuro

Το netperf είναι ένα network performance benchmark tool. Φυσικά δεν είναι το μόνο, βλέπω πως στο awmn είναι διαδεδομένο το iperf. Δε θα σου λύσουν το πρόβλημα, αλλά ίσος βοηθήσουν να το εντόπισης. Πρέπει να υπάρχουν πακέτα στο Ubuntu και για τα δύο.

Για το netperf υπάρχει πλήρες manual εδώ:
http://www.netperf.org/netperf/training/Netperf.html

Το homepage του iperf δεν βλέπω δυστυχώς να δουλεύει:
http://dast.nlanr.net/Projects/Iperf/

Είμαι σίγουρος πως θα βρεις αρκετά παραδείγματα στο internet με ένα γούγλινγκ.

----------


## sotiris

> τι μάρκα switch. ελπίσω όχι level 1


γιατί όχι?

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Spirit_Hellas
> 
>  τι μάρκα switch. ελπίσω όχι level 1
> 
> 
> γιατί όχι?


γιατί όσα switch τις level 1 έχω χρησιμοποίηση συνεχεια κολλάνε. και ενώ δείχνουν ότι είναι συνδεδεμένα πρέπει να τα βιάζω από την μπίζα και να τα ξανά βάζο. η το άλλο ήταν το ότι παίζανε με την μιση ταχύτητα.
κοινός ταλαιπωρία

----------


## Montechristos

Το switch είναι ενα netgear.
Δεν νομίζω να είναι απο το switch.
Ούτε απο το καλώδιο.
Ο λόγος που το λέω αυτό είναι οτι μεταφέρω μια ταινία και πιάνω 7MB/sec, 
ταυτόχρονα βάζω να μεταφέρω και δεύτερη με άλλα 7MB/sec παράλληλα. 
Και τρίτη και πάει λέγοντας.
Άρα το καλώδιο έχει "χώρο".

Και είναι σπαστικό να έχω πληρώσει τόσα λεφτά για να αναβαθμίσω το lan μου σε 1000 άρι και να δουλεύω πάλι στην ουσία με 100 άρι

----------


## kontak

Εγώ πάντως 2 100αρια switch level 1 που έχω από pc σε pc πιάνουν πάνω από 9 MB/S από pc σε pc και μάλιστα παρεμβάλοντας και τα 2 switch και το ένα από τα δύο το έχω πάνω από 2 χρόνια καθώς το άλλο αγοράστηκε αργότερα.

Τώρα του Montechristou το πρόβλημα κατά μένα έίναι καθαρά θέμα καλωδίου και αγοράζοντας ένα cat6e sstp θα λύσει όλα του τα προβλήματα.  ::   ::

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

εγώ επιμένω στο καλώδιο πάντως. είναι το A & το W, εξάλλου δεν υπάρχει άλλη εξήγηση γιατί απότι μας αναφέρεις όλα τα αλλα είναι σωστά. πήγαινε πάρε 2 καλώδιο FTP Κ6 για δοκιμη. δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να σου προτείνω εγώ.

----------


## trendy

Εγώ θα πρότεινα προτού πάρεις καλώδιο να τρέξεις ένα iperf. 
Βάλε το με το synaptic ή το apt.
Μετά στο ένα μηχάνημα τρέχεις το server με "iperf -s" και στο άλλο τον client με "iperf -c 10.X.Y.Z -t 60 -i 5" με 10.Χ.Υ.Ζ την ip του πρώτου. Πόσταρε εδώ τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## Trackman

cat 6 καλώδιο δοκίμασες?

----------


## Montechristos

```
[  3]  0.0- 5.0 sec    330 MBytes    554 Mbits/sec
[  3]  5.0-10.0 sec    338 MBytes    566 Mbits/sec
[  3] 10.0-15.0 sec    337 MBytes    565 Mbits/sec
[  3] 15.0-20.0 sec    336 MBytes    564 Mbits/sec
[  3] 20.0-25.0 sec    315 MBytes    528 Mbits/sec
[  3] 25.0-30.0 sec    317 MBytes    532 Mbits/sec
[  3] 30.0-35.0 sec    323 MBytes    542 Mbits/sec
[  3] 35.0-40.0 sec    323 MBytes    542 Mbits/sec
[  3] 40.0-45.0 sec    338 MBytes    567 Mbits/sec
[  3] 45.0-50.0 sec    328 MBytes    550 Mbits/sec
[  3] 50.0-55.0 sec    316 MBytes    531 Mbits/sec
[  3] 55.0-60.0 sec    330 MBytes    553 Mbits/sec
[  3]  0.0-60.0 sec  3.84 GBytes    549 Mbits/sec
```

Άρα δεν φταίει το καλώδιο.
Τί φταίει όμως;

----------


## trendy

Bus,cpu,μνήμη,δίσκοι.

----------


## jamesbond

...

----------


## jamesbond

με sstp καλώδιο μόνο θα βρείς την υγεία σου μια 700αρα στο νερό!

----------


## erasmospunk

δοκίμασε επίσης διαφορετικά πρωτόκολλα, π.χ. smb, nfs, ftp, http κτλ

έτσι για το troubleshooting

----------


## Montechristos

Το καλώδιο βγαίνει απο τους ύποπτους και πρακτικά τώρα, εκτός απο θεωρητικά.
Μόλις αγόρασα cat6 και οι ταχύτητες παρέμειναν ίδιες με μια μικρή αύξηση της τάξης του 1MB/sec.

Δοκίμασα και μεταξύ Kubuntu και windows αλλά τίποτα.
Τα ίδια.

----------


## Mick Flemm

α) Όταν λες ότι κάνεις upload μια ταινία με 7MB/s και μετά μια άλλη με 7MB/sec κλπ τι εννοείς ? Απ' το ίδιο μηχάνημα μπορείς να στείλεις πολλές ροές των 7MB/sec ? Δεν βγάζει νόημα εκτός αν έχεις κάνει κάνα περίεργο traffic shaping. Με UDP τι γίνεται ?

β) Τι κάρτα έχεις ? Τι σου βγάζει το dmesg κλπ ?

----------


## Montechristos

```
[email protected]:~$ /sbin/ifconfig
eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:18:F8:0B:26:5F
          inet addr:10.*.*.*  Bcast:10.*.*.*  Mask:255.255.255.192
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:46342 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:29246 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
          RX bytes:58728922 (56.0 MiB)  TX bytes:2214523 (2.1 MiB)
          Interrupt:169 Base address:0x8000
```

[email protected]:~$ dmesg | grep -i eth1


```
[17179588.272000] r8169: eth1: link down
[17179591.216000] r8169: eth1: link up
```

[email protected]:~$ netstat -i


```
Kernel Interface table
Iface   MTU Met   RX-OK RX-ERR RX-DRP RX-OVR    TX-OK TX-ERR TX-DRP TX-OVR Flg
eth1   1500 0     46327      0      0      0    29238      0      0      0 BMRU
lo    16436 0         1      0      0      0        1      0      0      0 LRU
```

[email protected]:~$ lspci | grep Ethernet


```
00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys Gigabit Network Adapter (rev 10)
```




> α) Όταν λες ότι κάνεις upload μια ταινία με 7MB/s και μετά μια άλλη με 7MB/sec κλπ τι εννοείς ? Απ' το ίδιο μηχάνημα μπορείς να στείλεις πολλές ροές των 7MB/sec ? Δεν βγάζει νόημα εκτός αν έχεις κάνει κάνα περίεργο traffic shaping. Με UDP τι γίνεται ?


Εννοώ οτι μπορώ να στείλω ταυτόχρονα 3 ταινίες απο το ένα pc στο άλλο και τις 3 τις μεταφέρει ταυτόχρονα με την ίδια ταχύτητα, 7 MB/sec, σύνολο 21 MB/sec.
Μόλις μεταφέρω 1 ταινία απο το ένα pc στο άλλο την μεταφέρει με ταχύτητα 7 MB/sec, σύνολο 7 MB/sec.
Αυτό εννοώ.
Δεν θα έπρεπε να την μεταφέρει με μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα;
Αυτό λέω.

Δοκίμασα επίσης να μεταφέρω κάτι απο υπολογιστή σε υπολογιστή χωρίς να παρεμβάλλεται το switch με τα ίδια αποτελέσματα.

Το ένα pc είναι fx55 με 2 giga μνήμη dual και το άλλο
3.2 με 1 giga dual μνήμη.
Επίσης ξαναλέω οτι όλλοι οι δίσκοι είναι sata και μάλιστα καινούργιοι.
Αλλά και να μήν ήτανε, που είναι, πάλι νομίζω οτι είναι πολύ μικρή η ταχύτητα.

----------


## ice

ΚΑΙ στις 4 ταινιες θα παει 28 ΜΒ ?

Αν ναι καποιο traffic shape εχει πεσει

----------


## Montechristos

traffic shape δεν υπάρχει.
Μήπως εμποδίζεται μέσω samba;
Έχει κανείς άλλος 1000 άρι δίκτυο σε linux;

----------


## Neuro

Πολλοί χρησιμοποιούν GigaBit δίκτυα σε Linux εδώ και πολλά χρόνια. Δεν είναι σίγουρα εκεί το πρόβλημα. Να υποθέσω ότι οι μεταφορές όλες έγιναν με Samba;
Αν ναι, δες το smb.conf σου και ψάξε για socket options και max xmit και ανάφερε τι γράφει για αυτά. Υπάρχουν χιλιάδες άλλοι τρόποι να μεταφέρεις αρχεία εκτός από Samba shares δοκίμασε και κανένα άλλο τρόπο. Π.χ. αν έχεις ssh κάνε ένα scp filename.ext [email protected]:/path/ Επίσης όχι ο καλύτερος τρόπος.

----------


## Montechristos

```
socket options = TCP_NODELAY
```

max xmit δεν έχει.
Μπορώ κάτι να κάνω απο στο smb.conf για να αυξήσω την ταχύτητα μεταφοράς;
Δηλαδή το smb φταίει;
Δεν μπορώ να παίξω σωστά με αυτό το πρωτόκολλο;

----------


## Neuro

Έλπιζα ότι κάτι στο smb.conf σου θα έκανε την δουλειά, αλλά τα settings είναι μια χαρά. Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να βάλεις αυτά και να κάνεις restart το Samba αλλά δε νομίζω πως θα κάνει ιδιαίτερη διαφορά ειδικά σε 2.6.X kernels.

socket options = TCP_NODELAY IPTOS_LOWDELAY SO_KEEPALIVE SO_SNDBUF=65536 SO_RCVBUF=65536 
max xmit = 65536

Γενικά το SΜΒ protocol δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο. Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το CIFS που είναι ο διάδοχος του SΜΒ και λογικά πρέπει να δεις διαφορά. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω παίξει με αυτό οπότε δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω συγκεκριμένες πληροφορίες.

Σαφώς μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις NFS στο Linux και θα δεις καλύτερες ταχύτητες. Εκεί που αναμενόμενα θα πιάσεις την μέγιστη είναι με FTP το οποίο είναι το ελαφρότερο και με το μικρότερο overhead. Δοκίμασε και το scp παρόλο που κάνει encryption και θα έχεις μεγάλο CPU utilization πρέπει να καταφέρει κάτι.

Καλή τύχη.

./gt

----------


## Montechristos

Έκανα τις αλλαγές που μου είπες αλλά δεν παρατήρησα καμιά αλλαγή.
Αυτή τη στιγμή μετέφερα ένα αρχείο με 11 MB/sec.

Άλλαξα και πρωτόκολλο και έβαλα το cifs και η ταχύτητα απο 11 πήγε στα 14.

Υπάρχει αύξηση απο το 100 άρι αλλά τις ταχύτητες απο 1000 ούτε που τις αγγίζω.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Neuro όπως και να έχει.

----------


## manoskol

> ```
> $sudo ethtool eth1
> 
> Settings for eth1:
>         Supported ports: [ TP ]
>         Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full
>                                 100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full
>                                 1000baseT/Full
>         Supports auto-negotiation: Yes
> ...



Βασικά έχεις auto negotiation σου λέω βγάλτο καρφωσε το 1000 full....

----------


## Neuro

Το πιστεύεις ότι δεν μπορώ να βρω πιο είναι officially το SMB throughput; Τι να πω πίστευα ότι θα είχες μια αξιοπρεπής ταχύτητα με λίγο tunning. Δοκίμασε με άλλα πρωτόκολλα.




> Βασικά έχεις auto negotiation σου λέω βγάλτο καρφωσε το 1000 full....


Αυτό δεν είναι λύση. Το auto-negotiation γίνεται στην αρχή, δεν αλλάζει κατά την διάρκεια της σύνδεσης. Από το output του ethtool συνδέεται μια χαρά στο 1GigaBit. Επίσης:




> While Auto-Negotiation can be disabled on 10BASE-T and 100BASE-TX links, it is required on 1000BASE-T systems since Gigabit Ethernet systems use Auto-Negotiation to establish the master-slave signal timing control required to make the link operational.

----------


## Montechristos

> Βασικά έχεις auto negotiation σου λέω βγάλτο καρφωσε το 1000 full....


Λές να μήν το δοκίμασα;
Δεν γίνεται φίλε μου.
Μόλις βγάζω το autoneg και το καρφώνω,δεν μου το αναγνωρίζει σαν 1000 άρι, αλλά σας 100 άρι και μάλιστα half.

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

με αυτό το post με βάλατε σε σκέψης. και μέτρησα και την δίκια μου ταχύτητα στα linux και με λίπη μου διαπίστωσα το ίδιο πρόβλημα  :: . ενώ από win σε win μεταφέρω 25mb/s στα linux μεταφέρω το πολύ 9.5mb/s
αλλα στο switch το έχει αναγνώριση σαν 1000. έχω το Dlink DGS-1008D
και μετά από αυτό sinfono ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι το καλώδιο αλλα κάτι με τα linux. αλλα τι? εγώ δοκίμασα και τράβηξα από τα win προς τα linux και είχα αυτά τα χαλια αποτελέσματα

----------


## manoskol

Παιδια το ξέρω οτι δεν αλλαζει δεν λέω οτι ειναι εκει το προβλημα....
απλά σε κάποια μηχανηματα (κυριως switch της cisco) με αυτην
την ρυθμιση full το switch full το ανέναντι παιζει σωστα...
τεσπα
Εγω πάντως με ενα 2950 Hp που εχει δυο gigabit χαλκινες πιάνω περιπου
όσο οι δισκοι 50ΜΒ/sec με 2 winxp 
παλαιοτερα με switch D-LINK 1005D επιανα αρκετα λιγότερα περιπου τα μισα
Το προβλημα σου μπορει να εχει να κάνει με την ρυθμιση στο tcp/ip
στο linux (buffers ktl) ακομα και με firewall (χανεις καποιο ποσοστο..)
Στησε ενα NDT Network diagnostic tool και θα καταλάβεις αν φταιει κάτι δικτυακο....

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

εγώ έχω fedora 6 φορτωμένο πάνω

----------


## Mick Flemm

r8169 ε ? Τι πυρήνα έχεις ?

Κάνε μια modinfo το module γιατί νομίζω ότι υπάρχει μια παράμετρος για force full duplex...

----------


## papako

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manoskol
> 
> Βασικά έχεις auto negotiation σου λέω βγάλτο καρφωσε το 1000 full....
> 
> 
> Λές να μήν το δοκίμασα;
> Δεν γίνεται φίλε μου.
> Μόλις βγάζω το autoneg και το καρφώνω,δεν μου το αναγνωρίζει σαν 1000 άρι, αλλά σας 100 άρι και μάλιστα half.


Θα έπρεπε να παίζει καρφωτά.
Δεν παίζει γιατί υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στον συνδυασμό: κάρτες, καλώδια,switch. 

Όταν γίνεται το negotiation, οι κάρτες και το switch αποφασίζουν ότι είναι 1000ρια και για αυτό βλέπεις ανάμενα τα λαμπάκια στα 1000. Αλλά μετά, όταν ξεκίνα το traffic, ρίχνουν την ταχύτητα λόγο του προβλήματος. 
Ενώ όταν τις καρφώσεις (και το switch) στα 1000, δεν μπορούν να παίξουν σε άλλη ταχύτητα και απλός δεν παίζουν.

Δεν σε βοήθησα και πολύ, αλλά ελπίζω να κατάλαβες ότι πρέπει να παίζει και καρφωτά.

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

προτείνεται κάποιο συνδυασμό χρωμάτων ώστε να ξανά φτιάξω τα FTP καλώδια μου? στο internet βρήκα πολλές πρότασης αλλα έχει κανεις να προτείνει κάτι συγκεκριμένο?

----------


## sotiris

> με αυτό το post με βάλατε σε σκέψης. και μέτρησα και την δίκια μου ταχύτητα στα linux και με λίπη μου διαπίστωσα το ίδιο πρόβλημα . ενώ από win σε win μεταφέρω 25mb/s στα linux μεταφέρω το πολύ 9.5mb/s
> αλλα στο switch το έχει αναγνώριση σαν 1000. έχω το Dlink DGS-1008D
> και μετά από αυτό sinfono ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι το καλώδιο αλλα κάτι με τα linux. αλλα τι? εγώ δοκίμασα και τράβηξα από τα win προς τα linux και είχα αυτά τα χαλια αποτελέσματα


το ίδιο πρόβλημα και εδώ
win <-->win 25-30MB/s
win <--> debian 5-6MB/s σε μεγάλα αρχεία , 9-10 ΜΒ/s σε μικρά

----------


## Montechristos

> προτείνεται κάποιο συνδυασμό χρωμάτων ώστε να ξανά φτιάξω τα FTP καλώδια μου? στο internet βρήκα πολλές πρότασης αλλα έχει κανεις να προτείνει κάτι συγκεκριμένο?


Απο cat5 και πάνω κάνε τα crossover αλλάζοντας τα πορτοκαλί με τα πράσινα.
Στα υπόλοιπα πρέπει να τα διασταυρώσεις διαφορετικά.
Ρίξε μια ματιά στην παρακάτω εικόνα

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

απότι έψαξα και συζήτησα έχει να κάνει με τα linux. κάτι φιλί δοκίμασαν πολλές έκδοσις linux κύριος για την ταχύτητα τους. και απότι μου είπαν στη μονη έκδοση που έπιασαν την μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα ήταν στα σίσε 10.2
σε όλες τις άλλες δεν ξεπέρασαν τα 10mb/s  ::  sos πρέπει να βρούμε λύση.. ρέσεις λινουξάδες κάντε κάτι.. που ίσια ραίσι KOKI με τις γνώση σου? help  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Λοιπόν αυτή τη στιγμή πιάνω 30 MB/sec.
Έβαλα cifs πρωτόκολλο απο χτές και δεν είδα μεγάλη διαφορά.
Οπότε λέω σήμερα θα φτιάξω εναν ftp server για να τελειώνω.
Οπότε εγκαθιστώ τα πακέτα και χωρίς να τον σετάρω πάω να δοκιμάσω κάτι απο cifs.
Και η ταχύτητα είναι αυτή που προείπα.
Δεν ξέρω τί να πώ.
Δεν νομίζω να σκάλισα τίποτε άλλο.

----------


## Neuro

Φυσικό είναι αφού βρήκα ένα buffer overflow πήρα root στο μηχάνημα σου και το έφτιαξα για εσένα. Άντε να σπείρω λίγο FUD εδώ μέσα γιατί αρχίζω και βαριέμαι.  ::

----------


## erasmospunk

μπερδεύτηκα τώρα, το cifs δεν είναι ένα smb της microsoft? Δηλαδή πως ακριβώς το έκανες  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Καταρχήν εγκαθιστάς το smbfs στα pc.
Και απλά κάνεις mount τον δικτυακό δίσκο απ' όπου θέλεις να μεταφέρεις με cifs.
Κάπως έτσι


```
mount -t cifs -o credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,rw,uid=tou_upologisti_sou,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 //tin_ip_tou_apenanti/ton_fakelo /ekei_pou/theleis_na_ginei/mount
```

Αυτό βασικά εννοώ

----------


## erasmospunk

> Καταρχήν εγκαθιστάς το smbfs στα pc.
> Και απλά κάνεις mount τον δικτυακό δίσκο απ' όπου θέλεις να μεταφέρεις με cifs.
> Κάπως έτσι
> 
> 
> ```
> mount -t cifs -o credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,rw,uid=tou_upologisti_sou,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 //tin_ip_tou_apenanti/ton_fakelo /ekei_pou/theleis_na_ginei/mount
> ```
> 
> Αυτό βασικά εννοώ


Εγώ έτσι το έχω στο fstab:


```
//nv-srv.erasma.awmn/nv-home /media/nv-home/ smbfs defaults,credentials=/home/erasmus/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode,fmask=644,dmask=755,uid=erasmus,gid=erasmus     0       0
```

Στον server τρέχει samba. Δηλαδή αν αντί για smbfs βάλω cifs, θα αλλάξει κάτι;

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

επειδή είμαι λίγο άσχετος και τώρα μαθαίνω. μπορείτε να γίνετε πιο σαφής? έχω fedora 6 και τρέχω τον smb. τι πρέι να αλλάξω και που?

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

???????????

----------


## Montechristos

Ναι erasmospunk, αν βάλεις εκεί που λέει 


```
smbfs
```



```
cifs
```

Και εκεί που λέει 


```
fmask=644,dmask=755
```



```
file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777
```

θα δουλεύεις με cifs πρωτόκολλο.

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

θα το δοκιμάσω την δευτερα και θα σου πω.. thanks  ::

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

> Ναι erasmospunk, αν βάλεις εκεί που λέει 
> 
> 
> ```
> smbfs
> ```
> 
> 
> 
> ...


εγώ έχω σίσε. αυτές τις ρύθμισις που αναφέρεις που να τις κάνω? σε πιο σημείο?

----------


## manoskol

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Spirit_Hellas
> 
> προτείνεται κάποιο συνδυασμό χρωμάτων ώστε να ξανά φτιάξω τα FTP καλώδια μου? στο internet βρήκα πολλές πρότασης αλλα έχει κανεις να προτείνει κάτι συγκεκριμένο?
> 
> 
> Απο cat5 και πάνω κάνε τα crossover αλλάζοντας τα πορτοκαλί με τα πράσινα.
> Στα υπόλοιπα πρέπει να τα διασταυρώσεις διαφορετικά.
> Ρίξε μια ματιά στην παρακάτω εικόνα



Ρε παιδια εχω την εντυπώση .... (εντυπωση) πως το cross και για gigabit ειναι
τ68Α<==>τ68B .... και οχι οπως ειναι στην εικόνα....

----------


## Montechristos

Το cross για cat6 είναι όπως είναι και για το cat5.
Για όλλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι όπω είναι στην εικόνα.
Το cat6 δεν είναι όπως είναι στην εικόνα



> Απο cat5 *και πάνω* κάνε τα crossover αλλάζοντας τα πορτοκαλί με τα πράσινα.
> Ρίξε μια ματιά στην παρακάτω εικόνα

----------


## ALTAiR

Η χρωματολογία δεν αλλάζει ανάλογα με τη θωράκιση και τον κωδικό του καλωδίου.
Πάντως γενικώς να προτιμάτε καλώδια θωρακισμένα με πλέγμα και αλουμινόχαρτο, μεταλλικά βύσματα ώστε με σωστό φτιάξιμο του βύσματος να γειώνεται το καλώδιο εξωτερικά σχηματίζοντας κλωβό faraday(οι μεταλλικές κλωστές να πατάνε εσωτερικά στο μεταλλικό άκρο του βύσματος στο σημείο που σφίγγει το βύσμα).
Προσοχή όμως στα βύσματα, άλλα βύσματα για μονόκλωνα, άλλα για πολύκλωνα. 
Εγώ πάντως χρησιμοποιώ Ftp cat5e πολύκλωνο με μεταλλικά βυσματα Ftp για πολύκλωνο και είμαι full ευχαριστημένος. 
Γενικώς μην περιμένετε να πάρετε 1000Mbit ταχύτητες λόγω των περιορισμών γενικώς του hardware. Επίσης ποτέ παράλληλα τα καλώδια με 220V και όσο πιο κοντά σε μήκος τόσο πιο καλά. 
Η χρωματολογία που δώθηκε είναι σωστή και είναι λάθος η άποψη ότι είναι ίδιο το cross στα 100 με το cross στα 1000. Στα straight thru ισχύει αλλά όχι στα crossover.
Επίσης δε συμφωνώ με την άποψη για level one, ότι έχω δει μέχρι τώρα είναι πολύ καλό, εκτός του γεγονότος ότι ένα 24 100mbit πριν λίγο καιρό τάπαιξε απλά...

----------


## trendy

Πλέον όλες οι 1000άρες κάρτες παίζουν σε auto-mdi και δε χρειάζονται cross καλώδιο για σύνδεση με άλλη κάρτα.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Πλέον όλες οι 1000άρες κάρτες παίζουν σε auto-mdi και δε χρειάζονται cross καλώδιο για σύνδεση με άλλη κάρτα.


Τα hubάκια ναι, αλλά και οι κάρτες στα pcs? Αν είναι έτσι φτιάχνουμε ίσια (straight thru) καλώδια και ξεμπερδεύουμε.

----------


## trendy

Hubs δεν υπάρχουν καν στο gigabit, ακόμα και στο fast ethernet είναι ξεπερασμένα και ασύμφορα. Για τις κάρτες δικτύου των υπολογιστών μιλάω. Απλώς για την περίπτωση που κάποιος κατασκευαστής είναι κάγκουρας και δεν το υποστηρίζει ρίξτε μία ματιά στα specs. Πάντως οι Intel Pro 1000 που έχω παίζουν με straight καλώδιο  ::

----------


## the_eye

Δοκίμασε με 



```
socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_SNDBUF=8192 SO_RCVBUF=8192
```





> Setting the socket options O_SNDBUF and SO_RCVBUF to less than the default is inadvisable. Setting them higher improves performance, up to a network-specific limit. However, once you exceed that limit, performance will abruptly level off.



http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba...k/appb_02.html

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

εγώ πάτνως αγανάχτησα και πέρασα 2003 και πεζή πλέον GG χωρίς να πειράξω τίποτα άλλο πιάνω 50MB/s

----------


## ALTAiR

> egw patnos aganaxtisa kai perasa 2003 kai pezi pleon GG xoris na piraxw tipota allo pianw 50MB/s


  ::   ::   ::  
MS rulez...

----------

